

Psy Curve - jellyksong
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=PSY+curve

======
lubos
PSY curve vs Ellen DeGeneres curve

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=PSY%20curve%20vs%20Elle...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=PSY%20curve%20vs%20Ellen%20DeGeneres%20curve)

~~~
antoni
PSY curve vs Ellen DeGeneres curve vs Batman curve
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=PSY+curve+vs+Ellen+DeGe...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=PSY+curve+vs+Ellen+DeGeneres+curve+vs+Batman+curve)
Note: it's still 'parametric' but no longer 'person' (in Wolfram Common
properties frame).

------
damian2000
Wonder how this was generated - surely not by hand? Is there a way of taking a
set of splines or similar and creating equations from them, like this?

~~~
ntumlin
And is there a way to create other stuff like this? It would be neat to be
able to draw some simple thing with your mouse on a canvas and then have it
generate an equation that makes it.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Here are tons more 'person curves':
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=person+curve>

They can be created in Mathematica:
[http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/17704/how-
to-...](http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/17704/how-to-create-
new-person-curve)

------
cbraley
This reminds me of this clever creation:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuppers_self-
referential_formul...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuppers_self-
referential_formula)

------
rel
Here are all the "person curve" possibilities

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=person+curve&lk=2](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=person+curve&lk=2)

------
hcarvalhoalves
I see... so this is what Mr. Wolfram does in his spare time.

------
captainsilencio
pls no

